# Wireless access for HR22?



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

Not sure there's a whole lot of content On Demand that I'm interested in.

But it would be nice to take advantage of that big drive.

Powerline adapters are more than I care to spend. They seem to be over $100 mostly.

Wifi to ethernet bridges also aren't cheap either.

What about wifi USB adapters? Any chance they have drivers for something like that?

Assuming I get connectivity, is there any options for streaming audio/video content from a Mac to it? Or does HR22 support anything like that?


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

wco81 said:


> Not sure there's a whole lot of content On Demand that I'm interested in.
> 
> But it would be nice to take advantage of that big drive.
> 
> ...


iirc, no usb wifi adapters work with the hr22. look at linksys wga600n. you can set it up using the hr22 receiver.

here is the link http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143300


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The DirecTV web site will sell you powerline adapters for $24.99 each. They also have the Linksys/Cisco WGA600N wireless adapter for $79.99, which as mentioned has native support for it in the HR2X and R22 DVR's so you don't need to go through a PC setup for them.


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

You need two of the powerline adapters right? One near your router and one at the HR22?

Even $50 seems a bit much.

I was hoping for support of one of those USB sticks which have a Wifi transceiver in them.

They're like $30 or even less.


Well maybe I'll spring for the bucks if the 1080p content they promise is worth looking at.

They should start with HBO HD content for one. Like having all the Sopranos seasons, 6FU, Wired, Rome, etc. would be a start.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

wco81 said:


> You need two of the powerline adapters right? One near your router and one at the HR22?
> 
> Even $50 seems a bit much.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need two of them. You can always find something cheaper for a wireless adapter, doesn't need to be the WGA600N, just that the box can't configure it for you.

Don't forget the network connection isn't just for DoD but also media share for accessing pictures, music and video content from your PC. It's also used for the DirecTV2PC application for watching recorded content via the network connection on a PC.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

wco81 said:


> I was hoping for support of one of those USB sticks which have a Wifi transceiver in them.


There are no plans to support the USB ports for networking. There is no way to load the different drivers.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

wco81 said:


> You need two of the powerline adapters right? One near your router and one at the HR22?
> 
> Even $50 seems a bit much.
> 
> ...


I picked up a used Linksys WGA54AG ethernet bridge on ebay for $20 (including shipping). It works great.


----------

